

Kevin Rose interviews Elon Musk [video] - beniaminmincu
http://foundation.bz/20/

======
undershirt
I've heard him say this in multiple interviews, so here it is for posterity.
He shares these principles:

1\. Seek out negative feedback. Ask your friends NOT to tell you what they
like about your product, but rather what they don't like. Underweight positive
feedback, and overweight the negative.

2\. Reason from first principles rather than by analogy. It's easier to
compare a situation or a problem to something similar to it and be satisfied
by the analogy. It's much harder to actually think and reason about it
logically as you would a physics problem.

~~~
davej
The second principle is something that Larry Page said at the Google IO
keynote earlier in the week too. He was making reference to the fact that from
a purely physical perspective, the raw material cost of a smartphone is about
$0.50 - $1.

~~~
wavesounds
I saw this and I think he got it from Elon actually (just replace smartphone
with rocket), I've heard Elon mentions these things a lot in interviews.

------
kiba
For those who needs transcript for the video:

[http://shitelonsays.com/transcript/foundation-20-elon-
musk-2...](http://shitelonsays.com/transcript/foundation-20-elon-
musk-2012-09-07)

Also, don't forget to check out the rest of the site for more Elon Musk
transcripts.

~~~
braindead_in
Thanks. Just posted on Twitter asking about the transcript. We'd have gladly
done this for free.

------
tagabek
This particular interview is actually quite old (not that it isn't still
incredibly fascinating). The Foundation series has been going on for a long
while, and Kevin has created 30 interviews with outstanding people.

If you have some time to spare, each interview is worth a watch:
<http://foundation.bz/>

------
dandrews
From September 2012. Links to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L-s_3b5fRd8)

------
bluepanda_
"I wasn't sure if that meant starting a company of if that meant working for a
company that makes cool stuff," so I did both and started a company that makes
cool stuff. Nbd, guys.

------
vidyesh
There is a lot more going in at Foundation
<http://www.googleventures.com/foundation>

~~~
jakerocheleau
Great link thank you for sharing.

------
briholt
I have to point out they're weirdly wearing matching clothes.

